# "I Wanna Be A Buckskin!"



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

:shock:


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow I don't think I've ever seen a horse that dirty! lol. We had a few days of consistent rain here and so everything is wet and almost every horse was caked in mud, thankfully none were that bad! I gotta say that's kinda funny though...


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

:shock: 

:hug:

_Someone _looks like they enjoyed themselves!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh, and he was caked on BOTH sides equally, LOL!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

At least it was dry. Try cleaning off a horse like that with wet mud! He did that to ensure you gave him a good brushing!


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Woah! :-o That....is.......AWESOME! Never seen a horse that dirty! Fun for him, pain for you.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

oh boy looks like he was having fun 
how long did it take for you to clean him up


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

:lol: That makes me feel better, thanks Cin! 

My gang looked like that today too. It stormed like crazy last night & it was an abnormal 60 degrees today so the pasture is a muddy mess. They all had a great time mud/sunbathing. It took forever to get Woodstock & Missy clean enough to ride!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

MHFQ, down here it was 80 today! And bugs have come out so all horses have been rolling around... I wish I had a good picture of how wet it is here!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Amp - 80 sounds heavenly! (minus the bugs)


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

The humidity makes it hell.....


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh ugh! My trainer once handed me her gray lesson horse who had done the same thing "Here, your horse thought you needed to practice grooming!". Oh was he FILTHY!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

If it had been about 10 degrees warmer today, I would have just hosed him. It was just a bit too chilly for my liking (45 degrees). Oh, and the legs were still wet so I didn't really have much luck cleaning them up


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

ugh I hate those days where they get dirty and you can't hose them off. it's so frustrating


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

What did he do? Jump off the high dive into the mud?? LoL

My horse is bowed down right now waving his front legs in the classic "Oh Mighty Mud Guru" pose towards your horse and saying 
"I'm not worthy, I'm not worthy" in a monotone voice.

But, as his owner I can tell you my horse is not too far off the mark from your muddy boy. Mine practices daily. :lol:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

AHA Cinny's face in that last picture xD

Looks more like a camel than a horse 

Gotta love the muddie ones haha


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My old gelding did that to me once. He literally had an inch of mud caked on his entire right side. I got to the barn that day and my friend says "Your horse decided you needed practice with the mud scraper" (mind you, Dakota wasn't "officially" mine at that point). I was beyond confused until I saw the little ******. Took me a good hour and a half to get all the mud off him. He loved it, though. Fell asleep while I was scraping him down (which NEVER happened...Dakota was ALWAYS antsy and easily bored).

Cinny definitely looks like he had a blast! lol


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Look on the bright side... at least he's not a grey!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Lol what a mudball! My buddy's appy gelding loves to get dirty too.


----------



## Logibear24 (Nov 8, 2011)

Haha XD this started my day with a smile! Gotta love all the dust that comes with this XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

:clap:this almost made me pee myself. Look at that smug look on his face!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks like he enjoyed himself! 

My gelding likes to roll in red clay when it's all wet outside... He looks orange when he does... and he's a bay!


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

whenever it rains near me you should look at the 10 or so of them when you come out in the morning......very guilty is all i can say......


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Aww that makes me miss the barn and Reily...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey, he looks like my Molly right now!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Maybe he was craving a brushing hahaha


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Now I'm scared to go to the barn tonight to see Reily.



happy123 said:


> Aww that makes me miss the barn and Reily...


Hehe, miss that show prep for a white horse? Reily misses you too!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

OuttatheBlue said:


> Now I'm scared to go to the barn tonight to see Reily.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, miss that show prep for a white horse? Reily misses you too!




Rei actually looked pretty decent yesterday.he scared the heck out of me tho. He was laying in his run all the way on his side with his legs stiff and straight out and his head all the way down. He looked like a toy horse when it falls over.I freaked and called his name cuz he looked dead and he lifted his head and glared at me as if to say «what the heck are you disturbing me for?"

He's such a character.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for cheering me up =) Your boy looks like he had A LOT of fun.


----------

